# other marketing buzzwords for "local" or "wildflower" honey



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Personally, I think the simpler the better. This is mine:









The black background makes a great contrast against the gold of the honey.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want to convey the idea of _local_, incorporate the name of a neighborhood area or local landmark. 

_Warrosquyoake Shire Honey_ has a certain appeal, don't you think? :lookout:Well that might be a bit of a mouthful, so _Wight Isle Honey_ is easier to say.


----------



## canadianrose (Feb 23, 2014)

How about 'million flower'?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Botanical Honey

Floral Honey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

How about "spring flowers" or "fall flowers" depending on when you harvested it...


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

An honest description that also sounds good is "Multi Flora". This can be followed up by a brief description such as "The bees have collected this honey from a wide range of plant species giving a well balanced honey full of good health combined with a taste you will enjoy. Natures goodness, for you".


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

It seems that 90+% of customers look for "local" honey. Customers' ideas of what local means varies greatly ranging from less than 5 miles to a few hundred miles. But putting "local" on the label is unnecessary if the idea is conveyed in other ways. Isle of Wight honey sounds good or for regional appeal in your area, you might call it Tidewater Honey.

Other label words that seem to elicit positive customer responses are "Raw" and "Pure".

The word "Wildflower" can be a negative if customers have tried a honey they didn't like that was labeled as wildflower - a lot of folks assume all wildflower is the same which is why I don't put a floral source on my wildflower labels - just "Honey" with the words "Raw", "Pure", and "Natural".


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I run a small round add on label that says local raw. I took over the account from a keeper that didn't have this and it surprised the owner on the market how well it sold compare to the old sales..
David


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. I definitely want "raw honey" as part of my label or side sticker. The guy at our local farmer's market doesn't have that on his label, and I think he's missing out on some sales, just as you have pointed out.

I'm actually in the town of Smithfield (the one known for it's ham), so I may try to play off of that with "Smithfield's Finest". My hive is also free of chemical treatments, so I'll find some way to put that on the label as well. This first year is probably just going to be cut comb honey, if my bees cooperate.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Isn't "Smithfield's Finest" part of Smithfield Ham's Label? If it is that could be a problem.

Maybe it would be different where you are, but Raw Honey accounts for a small part of my sales.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

ruthiesbees said:


> I'm actually in the town of Smithfield (the one known for it's ham), so I may try to play off of that with "Smithfield's Finest".



With "Smithfield" having been purchased by a Chinese outfit I wouldn't want to connect my honey too closely to their brand...


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

Our standard label reads: "Raw unfiltered, unheated local honey made in chemical free hives by free range bees in Central Texas." Maybe something similar will work for you. I've also got a few hives in a hip urban area that we will be bottling with a zip code specific designation.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I find that with the exception of some of my Foreign customers, most don't know what raw vs heated actually means. "Local" is a good marketing term however.


----------



## scott.herculesbees (Mar 20, 2014)

Summer's Suburban Shrubberies Honey


----------

